# Powerheading sharks: What happend afterwards?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I have heard many stories of folks using powerheads on sharks. Some say it attracts more sharks and the blood drives them into a frenzy. Others say that nearby sharks dart off. What is your experience?


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

It is illegal to kill sharks with a spear. I understand your question, and probably why youre asking, but I wouldnt talk about it on the internet. It could attract some attention to you that you dont want.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I discharged mine once, not on or at a shark.

I can say that it attracted lots of nice sized fish including a nice cobia and a shark.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

They start attacking at anything , if you have to use it , get out quickly !! best just leave when they start acting strange .


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I popped a pesky bullshark with a powerhead many years ago (91). No frenzy, no nothing. He died. Only shark I have had an issue with and the only one I have killed while diving.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

I recently saw a program on National Geographic Channel. The program was about a Great White Shark that was killed by a Killer Whale off the coast of California. After the whale killed the shark, there were no sightings of sharks in the area. The research found that a dying shark gives off a scent that causes other sharks to immediately leave the area. They are now making a shark repellant out of this odor.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hawaii 50 said:


> I recently saw a program on National Geographic Channel. The program was about a Great White Shark that was killed by a Killer Whale off the coast of California. After the whale killed the shark, there were no sightings of sharks in the area. The research found that a dying shark gives off a scent that causes other sharks to immediately leave the area. They are now making a shark repellant out of this odor.


I know the show (mythbusters) that this was on, or it may have been dirty jobe with Mike Rowe. Just this past week while at the rigs, we hooked a small shark by accident, as we were trying to get the lure back, other sharks attacked the hooked shark and we took the head off the hook and got the lure back. 

Figure that one out....


----------

